# HF 44914 Trim Router



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought this trim router because I needed a router for my new project that just requires all edges to be rouded over and I didn't want to spend over $100.00 on a router that I won't use that often.

I recieved an e-mail cupon from Harbor Freight for this trim router for $15.99 so I figured I would give it a try.

I was just using a simple Carbide 1/4" round over bit from Ryobi on plywood for my test. The trim router did not adjust precisely at all. it was also difficult to get the (Small) base perpendicular to the router bit and keep it that way.

As for power, I didn't have any problem but again, it wasn't a very big bit and I'll only be using this on Pine.

Overall. for the $15.99 that I spent on the Trim Router and the $14.99 I spent on the Router Bit. I am happy with what I got.
:thumbsup: 

Mike


----------

